# Zero Friction Tees



## ScienceBoy (Jan 12, 2011)

First review of a product here, a freebie with the Feb issue of Golf Monthly too!

For a devoted wooden tee user Zero friction tees seemed at first a bit gimmicky, well how can less contact area help a golf shot? I used the longest tee for two rounds over a weekend, I was surprised to find they actually did make a noticeable difference but to do so you have to think back on your round as a whole. Then I realised I hit more good drives than normal, finding the fairway more instead of finding the light rough or fairway fringe.

The only downside to a lower area of contact is that the ball does fall off more easily. If you struggle to bend down I would avoid these.

In summary zero friction tees are for anyone who wants a long lasting tee that also has some benefits beyond than lasting longer than wood.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 12, 2011)

.......... I was surprised to find they actually did make a noticeable difference .......
		
Click to expand...

   Behave!!!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 12, 2011)

No really! It might be placebo or it might be I just had a good weekend with the driver but when I added up the stats (only roughly in my head) I seemed to end up on the short stuff more often, I wouldn't say I had any noticeable distance increase but the spread reduction was noticeable.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 12, 2011)

.........I just had a good weekend with the driver .........
		
Click to expand...

There you go mate, don't let a gimmick piece of plastic take the credit.

To be fair they are very good for cleaning out the grooves though!!


----------



## bigslice (Jan 12, 2011)

No really! It might be placebo or it might be I just had a good weekend with the driver but when I added up the stats (only roughly in my head) I seemed to end up on the short stuff more often, I wouldn't say I had any noticeable distance increase but the spread reduction was noticeable.
		
Click to expand...

cant wait to read your powerband review.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 12, 2011)

cant wait to read your powerband review. 

Click to expand...

As a scientist, a biologist with a wife who knows a lot about psychology I can tell you a lot about placebos...

It is really up to the user or the wearer to focus on the benefits they see coming from the product. It is a little like louis oosthuizen's red dot, he looks at it to focus. Bands such as those instil confidence in the wearer, you visualise the result (your concentration being better lets say) and you belive it will happen then *poof* as if by magic you concentrate harder.

It is also a lot like visualising a golf shot before playing it, telling your mind what to do, as we all know if the last thing you think about before pulling the trigger is that OOB or a big pond...


----------



## brendy (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh noes, another "well they made it so it must work".


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh noes, another "well they made it so it must work".
		
Click to expand...

I must have lost the respect of the entire forum judging by the first two replies, oh well.

I still stand by that it had some effect, most likely placebo but I will continue to use one until the free ones all break and then I will go back to wood.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 12, 2011)

I must have lost the respect of the entire forum judging by the first two replies, oh well.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully I do not think most people read this section so I think this will go unnoticed... until GM put the review in the mag to make sure EVERYONE sees how silly I am.


----------



## richart (Jan 12, 2011)

Useless to me, as i can not get the ball to stay on them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2011)

I struggled to get the ball on them and noticed no real difference. Still a gift is a gift


----------



## Lump (Jan 12, 2011)

Make a believer out of us. Explain to us how they helped you find the short stuff more. I'm not being patronizing, I would like to honestly know.

I've used these tee's, but only because they have quite a sharp end. During that dry spell they went into the ground nice and smooth.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 12, 2011)

I tried them before (they were free with another mag last year) and like many on here, I could not get a ball to stay on the damned thing. Looks like I am sticking to the Pink Castles.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 12, 2011)

Make a believer out of us. Explain to us how they helped you find the short stuff more.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I cannot, but I quite like them. I would recommend them to anyone wanting an alternative but I would always say wooden is better. 

People swear by castle tees, I do not see this as much different but I would never swear by low friction. I just like the idea of them and I think it gives me a little internal confidence boost.


----------



## rickg (Jan 13, 2011)

They only work if you point the single leg towards your target. Any other way and you actually lose distance


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 13, 2011)

They only work if you point the single leg towards your target. Any other way and you actually lose distance  

Click to expand...

And you've performed a scientific experiment to prove this?

Does the colour make a difference too? Perhaps if they clash with your trousers you hook more?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 13, 2011)

They only work if you point the single leg towards your target. Any other way and you actually lose distance  

Click to expand...

As sarcastic as that may sound, i was wondering if the head shape would effect contact. In principle if the single leg is pointing back towards the club face, its no different to hitting off a wooden tee. Ill stick to buying my wooden 3 inch ones off ebay by the 500. cheaper and less faffing around.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 13, 2011)

They only work if you point the single leg towards your target. Any other way and you actually lose distance  

Click to expand...

And you've performed a scientific experiment to prove this?

Does the colour make a difference too? Perhaps if they clash with your trousers you hook more?
		
Click to expand...

Tells you so on the box so I assume that the manufacturers have..........................


----------



## brendy (Jan 13, 2011)

Well the thing is, you are hitting the ball so it rises in an forward and upward direction, normal tees arnt hindering this at all, if you are worried about it though (really?) why not just tee up with a normal wooden tee and wiggle it so it still sits up straight but is a little slack so the tee moves easily as you hit the ball.
I do this with par 3's and the little tees as I push them well in, they get a little hard to hit through the ball should I take it a little heavy, so give it a wiggle too.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 13, 2011)

I must have lost the respect of the entire forum judging by the first two replies, oh well.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully I do not think most people read this section so I think this will go unnoticed... until GM put the review in the mag to make sure EVERYONE sees how silly I am.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry my friend - EVERYBODY -  reads this section ... one reputation gone for good! 



Chris


----------



## 1leggedhar (Jan 13, 2011)

going 2 try them when the rain stops and the course is open


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 13, 2011)

still not got my feb issue thanks to subscriptions dept, so no i havent tried them.


----------



## brendy (Jan 13, 2011)

Good for trying your bunker shots on them, try and splash them off the tee


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 13, 2011)

I used one of these for the first time today and noticed....................absolutely nothing different


----------



## Grumps (Jan 13, 2011)

going 2 try them when the rain stops and the course is open 

Click to expand...

Oh come on aren't you too old to believe in fairy stories a golf course open indeed


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 13, 2011)

Knowing that all these fancy tee claims are a load of rubbish only comes with experience.

Not so long ago when I was starting out I tried all sorts of crap like brush tee's, and those clear plastic one's with the teeth at the top. What a waste of time, now use wooden ones for the driver and old bits of broken ones for irons and woods.  I do have a collection of weird and wonderful tee's I've found, which is bit worrying.


----------



## Deke (Jan 13, 2011)

I gave one a go last winter and ended up slicing my thumb open trying to drive it into the hard ground! Claret everywhere and i spoiled my nice new trousers.Never again!


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 13, 2011)

.....I will continue to use one until the free ones all break and then I will go back to wood.
		
Click to expand...

Me thinks that sort of poo-poo's your OP


----------



## DCB (Jan 14, 2011)

Maybe one of the legs has been specially coated with Teflon to provide a reduced co-efficient of friction between ball and tee and to allow the user to position the tee to help shape shots  

Anyway, with the snow gone. I'll maybe see if the will still allow me to hook the ball off the 4th tee in the normal manner


----------



## SyR (Jan 15, 2011)

I have to admit that I've never seen any advantage of these tees. I'm sticking with the wooden tees.


----------



## TheClaw (Jan 17, 2011)

Knowing that all these fancy tee claims are a load of rubbish only comes with experience.

Not so long ago when I was starting out I tried all sorts of crap like brush tee's, and those clear plastic one's with the teeth at the top. What a waste of time, now use wooden ones for the driver and old bits of broken ones for irons and woods.  I do have a collection of weird and wonderful tee's I've found, which is bit worrying.



Click to expand...

Yea I've got a collection of tees I've found n all. Got a pretty cool one with a hinge in it that sort of looks like a swordfish when it's extended.

Should I be worried?

I'll use the white and red zero friction tee until it breaks. I used it yesterday and I'm sure I got at least 3" on all of my tee shots


----------



## chris661 (Jan 17, 2011)

I like them as you can get bright colours and for a tight scotsman it is ideal for finding them again  

Do you get any extra distance? pah I should be so lucky, but its like the powerband things, if you like them then what odds?


----------



## Redwood (Jan 17, 2011)

I must admit, I do use them, but only because they seem to break less often than wooden ones for me, and they are useful as a groove cleaner.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 18, 2011)

It would be interesting to hear their sales pitch in these


----------



## Parmo (Jan 18, 2011)

I used one last weekend.  Hit some of my best drives, that said I used castle tees as well!!  I did carry the green on our 260 par 4 9th using it.

The are a ball ache getting the ball to stay on them and then getting the correct direction for them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2011)

They are a pain to get in especially if the ground is a bit frosty and is it just me or are they really sharp if you push them in without a ball on top to help. I found it a bit of a faff getting the ball on and can imagine it won't stay on too well in breezy conditions. Nice as a freebie and I'll use them until I break them but I think wooden ones for me


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2011)

If you are playing against someone using a zero friction tee, just suggest that the ball doesn't look very secure on it. You try driving when you think the ball is about to fall off the tee. 

I would mention that i would never stoop so low as to use such gamesmanship in a match.  

It's like asking someone if they hold there breath whilst swinging.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 18, 2011)

They are a pain to get in especially if the ground is a bit frosty and is it just me or are they really sharp if you push them in without a ball on top to help. I found it a bit of a faff getting the ball on and can imagine it won't stay on too well in breezy conditions. Nice as a freebie and I'll use them until I break them but I think wooden ones for me
		
Click to expand...

I hae used these tees for over a year and never found these problems did you break the point of first?


----------



## rickg (Jan 18, 2011)

It would be interesting to hear their sales pitch in these
		
Click to expand...

here ya go!! 

Used by countless PGA Tour players on a weekly basis! Heavily used in the Remax World Long Drive Championships with the reigning World Champion, Sean 'The Beast' Fister also smashing his massive 512 yard drives using the 'Zero Friction Tees'

    * The Zero Friction Golf Tee is made from a proprietary biodegradable material that is INCREDIBLY strong. This makes Zero Friction Tees considerably stronger than any other golf tee on the market.

    * The principle behind the Zero Friction Tee is very simple - Less friction equals more distance! The less resistance you have between the golf ball and the golf tee, the longer and straighter the golf ball will fly.

    * The Zero Friction Tee has also been designed to give a reduced spin rate. Not only does this give you more distance but it will also keep it closer to your target line by as much as 7 yards!

    * Zero friction tees have so far been used for 30 professional wins!

    * The reduced spin rate of the Zero Friction tees aids performance in windy conditions to give a powerful and penetrating ball flight.


    * Zero Friction golf tees were used by Kenny Perry to win the 2008 Buick Open, with an average driving distance over 302 yards.


----------



## TheClaw (Jan 19, 2011)

It would be interesting to hear their sales pitch in these
		
Click to expand...

here ya go!! 

Used by countless PGA Tour players on a weekly basis! Heavily used in the Remax World Long Drive Championships with the reigning World Champion, Sean 'The Beast' Fister also smashing his massive 512 yard drives using the 'Zero Friction Tees'

    * The Zero Friction Golf Tee is made from a proprietary biodegradable material that is INCREDIBLY strong. This makes Zero Friction Tees considerably stronger than any other golf tee on the market.

    * The principle behind the Zero Friction Tee is very simple - Less friction equals more distance! The less resistance you have between the golf ball and the golf tee, the longer and straighter the golf ball will fly.

    * The Zero Friction Tee has also been designed to give a reduced spin rate. Not only does this give you more distance but it will also keep it closer to your target line by as much as 7 yards!

    * Zero friction tees have so far been used for 30 professional wins!

    * The reduced spin rate of the Zero Friction tees aids performance in windy conditions to give a powerful and penetrating ball flight.


    * Zero Friction golf tees were used by Kenny Perry to win the 2008 Buick Open, with an average driving distance over 302 yards.
		
Click to expand...

* Swing not included.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2011)

I found it a bit of a faff getting the ball on and can imagine it won't stay on too well in breezy conditions.
		
Click to expand...

They have a guarantee that in windy conditions the ball won't blow off for at least 5 minutes Homer, so you should be ok........................ooops!
Just remembered your pre shot routine.
I can see what you mean now


----------



## Redwood (Jan 19, 2011)

and can imagine it won't stay on too well in breezy conditions.
		
Click to expand...

I've been using them at Bude for a couple of years and never had any issues!!!  

Maybe you've got the DT's, Homer.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 19, 2011)

I think the earth might have revovled during Homer's pre shot routine enough to topple the ball off the tee.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 19, 2011)

My bestest mate Padraig uses them.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm in a quandary now.

Saturday will be my first round with my new driver. If I use the freebie tees as well I won't know which one is responsible for my awesome tee shots


----------



## Leftie (Jan 19, 2011)

If they are zero friction, how is the ball meant to stay on them until hit?


----------



## SwingSlow (Jan 19, 2011)

Take a spirit level in the bag to make sure the top is absolutely level, then you should be OK.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 20, 2011)

If I use the freebie tees as well I won't know which one is responsible for my awesome tee shots
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but you will also have 2 excuses for the one you smiffy into the trees


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 20, 2011)

If I use the freebie tees as well I won't know which one is responsible for my awesome tee shots
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but you will also have 2 excuses for the one * you smiffy into the trees  *

Click to expand...

I thought a "smiffy" was a air shot, didnt realise there were two golfing shots covered by " a smiffy "


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am assuming these trees are 32 yards away, down the left hand side, near the ladies tee box?


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 21, 2011)

If I use the freebie tees as well I won't know which one is responsible for my awesome tee shots
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but you will also have 2 excuses for the one you smiffy into the trees 

Click to expand...

I didn't realise smiffy was a verb.


----------



## richart (Jan 21, 2011)

If I use the freebie tees as well I won't know which one is responsible for my awesome tee shots
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but you will also have 2 excuses for the one you smiffy into the trees 

Click to expand...

I didn't realise smiffy was a verb.



Click to expand...




He's been called worse.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 22, 2011)

So what happens when you "smiffy" the wife? 

Has any of the above made it onto urban dictionary yet?


----------



## aglobalgolf (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes there is good info about Zero Friction Tees.
here from us You can also get Golf Tees and Tee Packs,Golf Towels,Golf umbrellas custom imprinted with your logo for your Golf Tournament or Golf Promotion.Golf products  with your logo makes great Promotional golf gifts


----------



## Magpie1979 (Mar 21, 2015)

I used the tees for a round the other day and hit 11 FIR and went on to hit my lowest round of the year(sub 80). Possibly a better technique but I found the ball seemed to fly better so will buy these in bulk ASAP. Anyhting, placebo or otherwise is worth using if it helps your confidence and your game.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 22, 2015)

way to resurrect a (nearly) 4 year old thread

Are You the inventor needing some PR on these ridiculous claim tees?:rofl:


----------



## Father_Ted (Mar 22, 2015)

CMAC said:



			way to resurrect a (nearly) 4 year old thread

Are You the inventor needing some PR on these ridiculous claim tees?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

the date of the post before says it all


----------



## Rooter (Mar 24, 2015)

Maybe as they gave 4 away free this month with the GM mag. I played with them and broke 2. thought they would have been a bit more durable...


----------



## Region3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Maybe as they gave 4 away free this month with the GM mag. I played with them and broke 2. thought they would have been a bit more durable...
		
Click to expand...

I use the long white ones, and a bag of 40 lasts me about 2 years.

You must be hitting them too hard!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 24, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			I must have lost the respect of the entire forum judging by the first two replies, oh well.
		
Click to expand...

And I never got it back


----------

